# Vienna Suite vs Logic



## Hicks (Jan 7, 2011)

Hi all,

I am using the logic plugins for a while now, and even if I love them, I never thought about changing.

Looking at the Vienna suite, I love the sound from the official video tutorials. So I wonder if Vienna Plugin are better than my old Logic ones. Because I already have an EQ, multiband EQ, Exciter, Convolution reverb (Space designer), comrpessor, limiter. But I don't have any comparison element.
Will the Vienna Suite bring my mix on higher grounds?


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jan 7, 2011)

I just downloaded the demo for it today - all I can say is wow.


----------



## IFM (Jan 8, 2011)

These are fantastic plugins for sure! The reverb is fantastic but a little on the CPU hungry side for me so I still run Space Designer. Granted somewhere in my travels I got an impulse of TODD-AO and use that. It makes Vienna Instruments sound fantastic!


----------



## Stephen Baysted (Jan 8, 2011)

Been using them for ages, and they are absolutely superb, rock solid and sound very very good.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 8, 2011)

Great processors, no question.


----------



## sinkd (Jan 9, 2011)

Another "plus" for Vienna Suite here. I also love the bundled plugs in Logic, but VS is more expressive and subtle for orchestral stuff.

DS


----------



## a.leung (Jan 10, 2011)

Can't say enough good about the Vienna Suite. I've turned to their stuff during mixes more than anything else in the software world. I passed on my usual compressor last night because the VSL compressor was doing nothing to color the sound, not even a little.

I use the Master EQ and reverb ALL the time.


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 10, 2011)

Dietz, while your talking to developers, please also mention that the Vienna Suite EQ doesn't work on individual regions in WaveBurner (that comes with Logic). When you move from one region to the next, the EQ settings are erased. Not so with other EQs.

Aside from this bug, Vienna Suite Master EQ is my favorite "go to" EQ in other apps....which is why I hope I can use it in all of them!


----------



## Dietz (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't want to hi-jack this thread (as tempting as it may seem :mrgreen: ) - would you please do me a favor and report this to supportATvsl.co.at? TIA!


----------



## synergy543 (Jan 10, 2011)

Done!


----------



## paoling (Jan 10, 2011)

Another plus for Vienna Suite. It's a very very good collection of high quality plugins.. One thing I really like is the analizer built straight into the EQ; it allows to shape the sound in a very effective way.


----------



## Ryan Scully (Jan 11, 2011)

I've been demoing the suite for a few days now and have used it on a few projects - I am really thrilled with the results and the ease of use - I am in desperate need of an upgrade to my mixing & mastering plugs and I intend to make a decision this weekend. I can still get Ozone 4 for half the price of this bundle and I know Ozone has great applications towards all styles of music - I mainly have only tried out Vienna on purely orchestral based music - any thoughts on how I should go??


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Jan 16, 2011)

*Test the Quality of the SUITE*
Even if you have 30, 40 or more Audio Tracks the mixes still have a transparent sound with the SUITE EFFECTS. Try such a configuration with the integrated effects of the DAWs we know and you will recognize the difference after a short time... for sure.

Beat Kaufmann


----------

